# Question about USC Filing Income Taxes



## jmks (Jul 11, 2010)

I was living in Canada for the last 7 years and for a few years 2007-2010 I worked solely in Canada, lived in Canada and paid Canadian taxes. It was just brought up to me that though I did not live/work in the USA, I was still supposed to file a tax return...oops! I just assumed because I was not living or working there and filing my taxes in Canada that I was all good.

Could anyone help me out as to what I am supposed to be filling out for those missing tax years and what I might be looking at for tax amounts on that foreign income? I made that than $23,000 in each of those years.

Thanks in advance! Jenny


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This question comes up reasonably often here. Basically, you probably owe no taxes to the US, but you do need to do your back filings to get yourself straight with the IRS.

The usual rule of thumb is that you must file three years in arrears. You take the Overseas Earned Income Exclusion (on form ) which should exclude your income and result in 0 tax due, but don't forget to declare your worldwide income for those years (i.e. any bank interest or other "unearned" income). 

Forms for the prior years (and instructions) are available on the IRS website. If needed, you should be able to contact the US consulate at Vancouver for assistance. They normally have an IRS office, or can direct you to the appropriate office for your location. (The IRS staff stationed outside the US tend to be very helpful.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

